# How to order from Tower Music Japan



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm stumped. Can somebody give step by step details?

I've placed successful orders with CDJapan several times.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

At which step are you stumped?

Assuming you're talking about shipping to a destination outside Japan - while CD Japan ships abroad directly, Tower does not so they recommend foreign customers to use a forwarding service. (Link)

Different forwarding services use different procedures -

E.g. With WorldShopping, one will purchase through a WorldShopping proxy site. After the goods have arrived at WorldShopping's warehouse, you arrange with WorldShopping to deliver the goods to your country. (Link)

E.g. With tenso, they give you a Japanese domestic address and you purchase directly from Tower to deliver to that address, then you arrange with tenso to deliver the goods to your country. (Link)


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks. I think I’ll stick with CDJapan.


----------

